# How do you store embryo sac and placenta after a miscarriage?



## eluckhardt (Jun 25, 2007)

I think I may have just passed my embryo sac and placenta. I am still cramping though, so I'm not totally sure that was is, but it seems like it. Anyhow, my Dr. said if I passed it to bring it into her for analysis. It's Sat. night, and I doubt we will get it to her before Monday. What is the best way for me to store everything? Thanks.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Does your doctor's office have an on-call line? My doctor said if I passed anything over the weekend to call the on call line and the on call OB would meet me at the hospital to take the embryo and everything from me.

I put mine in a clean jar when I had to take it to my doctor, but I only had to keep it for about an hour.








I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## eluckhardt (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. I guess I should have thought of that. It is currently being kept cold, but I still have it. Oh well, I hope they can still get some info. from it after I get it to them tomorrow.


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)




----------

